# Type of oil for 07 pathfinder



## skippy145 (Apr 8, 2007)

the dealership says they use a synthetic blend and if i wanted pure synthetic it would be about $25 more---- i just went with the normal nissan stuff. Are there any opinion or facts about the matter. He also said it didnt extend the life or the time between oil changes.
Also should i decide to go synthetic, is it true that you can always switch to synthetic, but you cant switch back? Do the benefits match the cost of synthetic-- IE is it really worth it-- im thinking its not


thoughts?

SKIPPY


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

oil is oil so to speak, from what I have read and heard it wont hurt to switch back to regular oil. Would I do it, personnally no I would not switch. my bought my truck with 82k mi on it started using synthetic oil since I bought it.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I have been using regular oil since new. I change it myself and do it at the recommended intervals. It doesn't look too bad when I change it. Synthetic just gives you longer intervals and extra protection if you are low on oil.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

Synthetic oil is fully compatible with conventional oil, and there is no reason why you could not switch back to conventional. With high mileage vehicles, there is concern in switching from conventional to synthetic, because synthetic will clean up your oil system and potentially cause seals to leak. But with an '07, you don't have to worry about this.

In general, synthetic oils offer better protection against thermal an oxidative breakdown, and generally let you extend your oil change. If you really want to know where your oil stands, stretch your interval and get an oil analysis done (with TBN). All oil "looks" about the same coming out of your engine, the only real way to know is to have it analyzed by a lab. About $30.

Is synthetic worth it? I plan on keeping my '05 for the long haul, so I think the extra is worth it. If you're going to get rid of the truck in 3-5 years, then it's probably not. Your choice.

I run Mobil 1 10W-30 (synthetic) on 6,000 mile oil changes. My last oil analysis shows I could probably push it to 7,500 miles if I wanted. I bought oil last weekend and for 5 qt it was $23 for Mobil 1, $14 for average conventional. An extra $18 per year, yeah, it's worth it.


----------



## skippy145 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thnaks for the responses---- after my 3 year mx plan, i will swich to synthetic.

SKIPPY


----------

